# 3 Halloween jokes



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Halloween, fellow members. Our day has finallyarrived. MWAHAHAHAHAAA! I have 2 jokes and a funny quote for you. Why did the skeleton stand in the corner at the prom? He had no body to dance with. Why was there no more food at he monster party? Because everyone was a goblin. "You know you're ugly when you walk into a haunted house & walk out with a paycheck."


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

MWAHAHAHAHAAA indeed!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Walk into a haunted house, walk out with a paycheck" I was thinking such thoughts when I saw a certain customer here (many years ago) The strange thing was his "handler" suggested this to me , right after I was thinking how good he would be looking, appearing on the small upstairs stage I had just built.
My imagination already had dialog for the situation running through my head.
It would have so incredible, funny, extreme, and Much talked about later.


----------



## LuluSteve98 (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome Joke,what a great mind.



___________________________________________
Distribution Warehousing


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

I love cheesy halloween jokes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha thank you these are nice!


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing beats a good Halloween joke. Cheesy for adults, but fresh for the kids!


----------

